# Galaxy note 4 black screen



## pickupman96 (May 21, 2016)

Hey everyone, thanks in advance for the help. Im not big into this stuff and the people at my local verizon store are nothing more than glorified salesmen. The problem that i have is that the screen on my note 4 is black. The phone is on. It still rings when someone calls and i can hear the notifications but theres nothing on the screen. Iv tried to pull the batt and drain it, press the 3 buttons at the same times, ext and nothing works. The only thing that lights up at points are the led lights for charging and the home/ back buttons. Where do i go from here. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sounds to me like a hardware problem. Have you contacted Samsung about a warranty repair?


----------

